# GRaa busted shoulder



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just want to vent a bit :-D

I was practicing flatspins and fs1&3 of small jumps and made a retarded slam. Had bad vibes coming into a small jump that had a translucent ice landing, figured i'd go for fs3 but during the run in decided i better take it slow and make it a fs1 because i hadn't jumped it before and the landing looked real shitty. Really? fs1 don't be a pussy man! So i'm alternating between them and approaching the jump. At this point the jump has gone to shit, i'm drifting towards the lip real confused. The most hilarious thing happens! I miss the lip and make a NINETY degree spin slightly tilted on heel edge. :icon_scratch: Alright, now that was just plain stupid! But alas more will follow! When i hit the icing i instantly flip on my back. Instead of tucking my hands in and taking the hit i extend my left arm backwards. Goddamn motherfucking shit! :RantExplode: Pieces of rotator cuffs flew everywhere while the death throes of my labrum cartilage echoed through the mountains! :dizzy: Made a few methods to feel better and called it a day. The next day zero strength/range of motion in the arm. 

Blah blah i have had a surgery to fix the labrum cartilage on that same shoulder, hopefully the shoulder doesn't go any worse than pre surgery. Hoping for the best and going to do pt with 500% motivation. This sucks! I am having my first real season in a very long time. Even made some progress, damn. Btw the emoticons definitively made me feel better hehe. 

Edit: back from doc! One of the rotator cuffs is damaged. Looks somewhat good, phew was having all kinds ofs nightmares.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I use emoticons often, it is therapeutic 

So I'm a little confused, it is broke and your getting surgery ? Cuz you said you already had it fixed from a previous injury. 

Sorry to hear, and as I said before. It seems this end of season is producing more "slam reports" than normal. 
Hang tuff !!


----------



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

slyder said:


> I use emoticons often, it is therapeutic
> 
> So I'm a little confused, it is broke and your getting surgery ? Cuz you said you already had it fixed from a previous injury.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yeah I had it fixed by surgery 4 years ago. It was the result of a slam which was exactly the same as this one, falling backwards arm extended to catch the fall. The slam was back in 2004 and surgery 2010. This kind of injury has a high risk of future shoulder instability, ie. swinging/outstretching your arm results into a rapid dislocation and relocation. The instability can be caused by a tear in the labrum cartilage+hill-sachs lesion(compression fracture). In the surgery they stitch the cartilage back together and it hurts like a motherfucker, takes forever to rehab too. Not sure how bad it is this time around, impossible to tell right now. Maybe pt is all it takes, hopefully!

Extending that arm backwards is just plain stupid. I'd have maybe a sore neck from whiplash if i had just tucked in those arms but yeah hindsight is hindsight. I guess it's like a fear reflex. Getting real fit and having some more slam awareness would stop this extended arms nonsense. So yeah hitting the gym is my next plan!


----------



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wanted to update because it's sad and hilarious. So the shoulder started healing very nicely after a while, did some pt and they said nothing serious just "cramped" muscles. Strength was back to 100%, gym was np, range of motion wasn't back and it was still a bit stiff. After a gym session i'm hammering away on the computer while sitting on the floor with my back on the couch, my girlfriend comes up and yells I WILL RAPE YOU, jumps on my lap and grabs my hands and slams them on the couch hyperextending the shoulder :yahoo: I hear a crunch and feel a slight pain on the arm, i'm like shiit what did you do girl. Hysterical laughter ensues, no bad vibes or nothing. There are worse ways to bust a shoulder, i'm sure  Something tore but it's mostly ok now, had pains for a few months and did some extra pt. 

The first time i wrecked the shoulder was 10 years ago while riding without contact lenses/glasses, didn't see a goddamn superpipe in the middle of a slope. Just went right over the edge and landed on flat. Took it all on the arm, would have slammed my head otherwise. Pretty retarded but an alright trade in the end :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm glad you could afford to take care of it. I did the same thing a while back (while riding with a member of this forum) 

I thought I broke my arm, seriously. It hurt so bad. I didn't have insurance and I spent every dime I made which wasn't much on snowboarding and my house so no doctor. I was a welder at the time building handrails etc. 

It was about 10 weeks before I could lift my arm above my shoulder and I was working the whole time because I HAD to.

Soooooooo glad I have health insurance now lol, just pissed I have to work 5 days a week.

I hope all goes well, my shoulder will NEVER be the same again but it's gotten much stronger. There are just a few parts of the range of motion that give me a hard time, luckily most of them are rarely used.


----------

